# TV Bracket in 530lp (2011 version)



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I originally posted this on Swift Talk but have had no replies.

I have had continual problems with the bolts slackening on the bracket fitted. This has meant that my expensive Avtex TV has been scratched badly and the TV often gets stuck. I have renewed the bolts, but they have slackened off again.

There are screws that protrude into the TV space causing the scratching. i will try to cover these with tape, but the damage has been done.

Does anyone know of a replacement bracket?

Also what is the largest sized TV that fits? Avtex are discontinuing their 16" TVs, but the new 18" will be only slightly larger than the 16" so if it fits that would be fantastic.

Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Julie,

Avtex are presently not discontuing in full their 16" TV's They have only discontinued the W164DR which is replaced by the W164DRS which is essentially the same TV but includes a sat receiver. The new L186DRS which is due out soon will be 444mm wide.

If you were looking to repair your TV, then Avtex may well be able to replace the front bezel as its only stuck on. You can call them on 029 2061 0109.

Swift show the attached TV bracket as being factory fitted, but without seeing this in context to the TV locker I couldn't advise a suitable replacement however you may find the following links of use:

http://novaleisure.com/NovaCatalogue2013.htm#/80/
http://www.visionplus.co.uk/shop/tv-wall-brackets/
http://www.avtex.co.uk/accessories/mounting-solutions.html

It might be worth considering relocating the TV to another location?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I found my old post on this from November....I did not see the replies at the time so double thanks!

There is nowhere else to fit the telly. The screen is now scratched so more economic to replace when I am sure it will not happen again. 

I think I will have to let somone have a look as it is just the bolts joining the main barcket to the square bit that stick out on the picture. They slacken and the TV falls forwards. 

Meanwhile I wrestle to get the telly out of the cupboard as it gets stuck!


----------

